# Unterwasserfernrohr ?



## eve34 (18. März 2007)

Hätte da mal ne Frage an euch . Ich wollte mal wissen ob es eigendlich so was wie ein Unterwasserfernrohr gibt , mit dem man seine Fische im Teich auch unter Wasser beobachten kann . Bis jetzt habe ich nur dies hier gefunden : .


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserfernrohr ?*

Hallo Eve

ist Dein Teich sooo groß , das Du ein Fernrohr brauchst ?

mit einem Fernrohr "addieren" sich natürlich auch mögliche Trübstoffe im Wasser

das sieht meist so aus  

 


für eine Beobachtung von etwas kleineren Teichen geht so was
(ganz unten auf der Seite) nennt sich Aquascope
das gibt sogar zum Aufblasen  



http://www.watermonitoringequip.com/pages/lake.html


mfG


----------



## herbi (18. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserfernrohr ?*

Servus eve34,

brauchst du das wirklich??

Ich meine ist dein Teich so Artenreich das du gleich ein UNTERWASSERFERNROHR  brauchst?

Erklär uns doch mal den Sinn dieser Anschaffung! 
Es ist natürlich dir selbst überlassen, für was du dein Geld ausgibst, aber ich glaube das du wesentlich besser damit abschneidest, wenn du dein Geld in eine vernünftige Technik investierst,damit du klares Teichwasser erhältst!
Sollte aber den Teich so groß sein: 
Dann empfehle ich die eine Schnorchelausrüstung, gibts bei 3...2...1...m...!

Versteh diesen Tread bitte nicht als pers. Angriff!

Mein Teich sieht so aus 

da kann ich auch ohne UNTERWASSERFERNROHR meine Fische beobachten!

Sorry aber das mußte ich dir einfach mitteilen!!


----------



## gabi (19. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserfernrohr ?*

Hi even,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber wäre dir auch mit Tina's Makroskop geholfen?
Hab den Thread doch tatsächlich noch im Archiv gefunden.

Makroskop


----------

